# I need help with making a fursona



## Nyro46 (Mar 26, 2016)

Okay so, I know I use Nyro as my avatar and stuff. But I want to make a separate character that is more meant to be me, if that makes sense (and isn't actually apart of any story series, like Nyro is. Nyro's more like my main story character. He's the main character of the second series in a comic trilogy I'm working on).

The problem is, I've had real issues trying to make a character I'm happy with, and stands out. Recently I've been trying to redesign this character I used a long time ago, around 2010-2011, which was just some great dane named Ali. I tried changing her to a Catahoula Leopard dog, but I don't know. Also dogs are kind of common so ... yeah. This is the most recent design I came up with, but it's really not that exciting: http://sta.sh/01z0sreddpyn
(Okay I know it's a base, I don't use bases for my art, I just was using it to figure out the markings and colours, and I never drew an actual picture ... shows how interested I am in the design, right? Meh).

I also made this mink thing once, here: http://fav.me/d9j5urh
Again it didn't really stick with me ... so I don't know.

The thing is, with characters like Nyro, I feel like they're more unique and stand out. Where as these things that I posted above, I don't know, they just don't stand out enough for me.

For species ... I like mammals, mainly canines, felines and mustelids, or things similar to them. Before I was thinking of a fox, but I didn't realize how popular they were, so ...
Also I don't really care for hybrids unless they can actually happen, or if it's just a bunch of stuff put together ...


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 26, 2016)

I'd recommend you listen to this, they give some pretty good tips on figuring our your fursona.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 26, 2016)

one good tip: don't take online "what animal is my fursona tests" as they only give an few results and typically *don't* have avain, scalie, or aquatic results.


----------



## Nataku (Mar 27, 2016)

You seem to indicate several times in your post that you have issue with being of a species that is too common. Is this actually one of the deciding factors for you? If it is, go ahead and remove all wild canine species and all large cats from your list of potential things to consider, as these are the most common fursona species. 
If you want an uncommon canine, pick a specific dog breed that is not a husky, malamute or German shepherd, as those three are by far the most common dog breeds seen in the fandom. This still leaves a ton of variety to choose from just among canines that are uncommon. There aren't many labradors out there when compared to wolves or foxes. And looks at Gordon setters. So cool. And so ignored in the first world.
Likewise, in the mustelid family, the otter is right up there next to foxes in popularity, so a good choice to avoid if you have issues with being one of hundreds.

But, does the popularity of a species really factor into it for you? This is important. If it doesnt, you really need to focus on traits that you consider a vital part of you, or what you aspire to be. Boils those down to a few key words, and then look for species that fit those keywords.
Also, draw or write about your fursona a lot. A design will never stick if you only ever draw it once. Likewise, drawing or writing about your sona is also how you develop and refine more details about him. It may not be just the right design the first time you draw them. Don't scrap it all yet though. Keep drawing. Tweak things. By the twentieth drawing you'll probably be a lot happy with what you're looking at.


----------



## scet (Mar 27, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> one good tip: don't take online "what animal is my fursona tests" as they only give an few results and typically *don't* have avain, scalie, or aquatic results.



i bet they dont have any goos ether


----------



## TheMintyBun (Mar 27, 2016)

I wrote down a list of my personality traits at the time of my fursona's "birth" and went through animals that shared any similarities to me. I've entertained myself with multiple characters, but the one that I seemed to stick with the most in stories was the one that had became more fleshed out and changed as I had gotten older. I have moved on, or evolved myself as well as the one particular character quite often. But I kept the species the same (except during some experimental stage), she became me, as much as I became her, instead of writing a story about a character it felt like I started writing about myself.

That's what i'm getting at with this, you find yourself, create an image in your mind of who you are and find what you share amongst a creature, goo or otherwise.

Your fursona will change as much as you do, because it is a furry persona, its you, not set in stone as life is fluid and people change. At one point early in Remi's development she was a male ferret.

Just because it's popular, doesn't mean it isn't you, if you want to stand out more, just do what you want to, add lazer eyes or gun hands! If you feel its you, do it.

I apologize if I got off topic or wrote too much!


----------



## Nyro46 (Mar 27, 2016)

Alright, I've read through all the replies, and thank you!
I'm still thinking about what it should be though.
I think it would make more sense to be a more solitary animal. One thing I drew was sort of based off that mink character I posted above, but I don't know.

EDIT: Actually I just tried drawing a dog, and I turned it into a redesign of the Catahoula Leopard dog I posted in the first part. It looks really awesome so I will probably work on that design. Also it doesn't seem like Catahoula Leopard dogs are very common as fursonas either.


----------



## Wohali (Mar 27, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> I'd recommend you listen to this, they give some pretty good tips on figuring our your fursona.



I know you posted this for the OP but thanks for this. I plan on using some of the resources they reference for fleshing out my own fursona even more. Great suggestions.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 27, 2016)

scet said:


> i bet they dont have any goos ether


not one...... it's the the same for raptors and other scalies, besides dragons.....


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 27, 2016)

Wohali said:


> I know you posted this for the OP but thanks for this. I plan on using some of the resources they reference for fleshing out my own fursona even more. Great suggestions.


Yeah, I think it's a really good introduction for those still working on their fursonas.


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 28, 2016)

You could also just make up something entirely of your own, you don't _have_ to base your character on an existing animal or concept. Just don't get too bogged down in the details (unless you like that sort of thing).

Sergals didn't exist until Trancy Mick made them. Synxes didn't exist until ChimeraSynx made them. You have an imagination; uncage it and let it run wild, and see what happens.


----------



## Waya Wolf (Mar 31, 2016)

well im kinda lame and all but heres a drawing i just did for you, i hope it gives you ideas! you can reuse it as much as you like i dont mind. ^^
its a sheepdog/terrier mix.


----------

